

Google Alerts Will Change Your Life - auggiewestbound
https://medium.com/jotform-form-builder/google-alerts-will-change-your-life-aaad9ba9bc4a

======
MichaelCrawford
Not mine.

I often keep my iPhone powered off so I wont be bothered.

A couple days ago I read that the iWatch is selling poorly because it is only
really useful for notifications. There are some occupations where one needs
that but there are many other well-established ways to receive notifications.

